# royal morph help please



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

im new to all this genetic stuff ive kept royals for about 20years but never bred them, the Q i wanted to know is how do you get a albino pinstripe as the chart i use on the internet says if you put a pin with an albino you get pins and het so can some 1 give me some advice thanks

and ive got a few royal morphs to play with so can you tell me if i can get any different morphs out of them 

pied
het pied
albino 
het albino
pinstripe
and normal
if i can add some thing to make some thing else please let me know thanks


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

The quickest way to get an albino pin with what you have would be to breed a pin to an albino and produce some pins het for albino.

then if you produced a pin het albino male in that lot you could breed him to an albino female for a 1 in 4 chance of producing an albino pin. or a 1 in 8 chance if you put him to a het albino.

hope that helps


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

SkinsNScales said:


> im new to all this genetic stuff ive kept royals for about 20years but never bred them, the Q i wanted to know is how do you get a albino pinstripe as the chart i use on the internet says if you put a pin with an albino you get pins and het so can some 1 give me some advice thanks
> 
> and ive got a few royal morphs to play with so can you tell me if i can get any different morphs out of them
> 
> ...


If you put the pied to the het pied, you will get pieds and normals 100% het pied.

Albino to het albino you will get albinos and normals 100% het albino.

Pinstripe to normal - pins and normals

Pinstripe to albino or pied- pins and normals all 100% het for albino or pied.

Normal to pied or albino- all normals 100% het albino or pied.

Normal to het pied or het albino- all normals poss het albino or pied

Pin to het pied or het albino - pins and normals all poss het for albino or pied


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Learning basic genetics isnt very hard and is well worth it, I suggest prior to breeding you try and get a general understanding of Morph gentics as it will help you no end in working out what the potential is for each pairing and it will assist you in reaching you end goals:no1:

Heres a few links;
New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!
Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca
World of Ball Pythons

Or look at a few of the stickies in the genetics section.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

cueball said:


> Learning basic genetics isnt very hard and is well worth it, I suggest prior to breeding you try and get a general understanding of Morph gentics as it will help you no end in working out what the potential is for each pairing and it will assist you in reaching you end goals:no1:
> 
> Heres a few links;
> New England Reptile Distributors, designer Ball Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, and much more!
> ...


The New England site has some misinformation. I do not recommend it. Markus Jayne's site is good but limited. World of Ball Pythons has good morph information but does not seem to have basic genetics information.

Here are a couple that I like
TSK - The Snake Keeper
Genetics
Unfortunately, the second site does not cover dominant and codominant mutant genes but is otherwise very good.

The stickies in this forum have good information, but by the nature of stickies, it cannot be well organized. For what its worth, I have a very brief guide in the learning genetics sticky. It is the last entry, at this time.

Best of all is a book like Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers or Miller's A Survey of Genetics. http://www.geneticsforherpers.com/
http://www.ringneckdove.com


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks every1 will have a good read :2thumb:


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

the best and fast way to get albino pins is 

pin to albino to get
50%normals het albino 
50%pin het albino 


then put the pin het albino to a albino and you will get 
25%normals het albino
25% albino
25% pin het albino
25% albino pins


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i know someone who has a pinstripe het albino if that helps?


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

twiggy1992 said:


> the best and fast way to get albino pins is
> 
> pin to albino to get
> 50%normals het albino
> ...


 
:lol2:


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

why the :lol2: is this the best way thanks 

and how much for the het thanks


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

cause thats my answer the first one underneath your post.


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

:gasp: ok i understand now


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

no worries, you have some nice BP's there, good luck with your breedings :2thumb:


----------

